# Moving a 230 gallon tank



## Ryan’s 230 gallon (Jul 5, 2021)

Recently bought a used 230 gallon tank picked it up and off loaded it into my driveway.. Are there any tips and tricks to moving it ? Otherwise then man power ?


----------

